# Senior ID Card Prank



## Smexiigirlygrl (Aug 5, 2010)

So at my high school, seniors have to take an ID picture and it won't be in the year book. So I decided to have fun with this.
I wore some nice Scarecrow custom fangs and wore a beautiful metal bat necklace. 
Let's just say, my ID card picture is epic! 
Has anyone else done something like this?


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

You can't tell us and not show the pic, that's just cruel.


----------



## Smexiigirlygrl (Aug 5, 2010)

Spooky1 said:


> You can't tell us and not show the pic, that's just cruel.


the pic won't load :-(


----------

